# Gassing - honest! It's True



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Before I get pooped on from a great height - I do consider this to be a serious matter but my wicked little imp of humour could not resist a gassing thread - they even have it in the newspapers now!
Sal

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...unconscious-husband-gassed-Spanish-hotel.html

Not sure if I have pasted link in properly


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If its in the Mail its got to be true. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I started to type "I wished I had dreams like that" --but as you say Sal its a serious subject


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Sal

I wonder if there's a teeny weeny hint of a clue here? :?

"_He escaped with a large amount of money as well, the husband said_."

Doesn't say who the husband was talking to when he said it . . . but what's the betting it was the insurance assessor!!! 8O

Dave


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Its in the Sun too :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Les


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I wouldn't mind offering myself as a Guinea Pig to see if the years of putting up with Mrs Blizzard's nocturnal flatulence would leave me immune :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote - _"My wife woke me screaming my name at around 4am and I realised *someone was in the room with her*."_

Of course there was someone in the room with her - it was you, you pillock!! :roll: :lol:

Please don't anyone suggest it was a cry of ecstasy!!

This is a family forum remember!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Only thing missing in this story is the mention of a motorhome.

A ladyfriend of our is asking how much a night is it to stay there.

Sooty


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

I Wonder if-----?

If it's true?

Maybe they , if true? made themselves a Target?

I was in Helston yesterday picking up a Awning Rafter from the FIAMMA agent, a couple was in the shop the same time as me, both wallets in full view! each with a wad of notes, while Wifee went through them counting loudly, 20, 40, 60, 80 100,-------, his wallet, 20 40 60 etc etc! between them they had over five hundred pounds! :roll: 

Some people eh?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And just in case anyone needs a reminder, the Royal College of Anaesthetists would love to know what gas is used . . . 'cos it's better than anything they know about!! :roll:

http://www.rcoa.ac.uk/index.asp?PageID=987

Even more difficult in a large and well ventilated hotel bedroom!!

Dave :wink:


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

Maybe they were swingers


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

JohnGun said:


> Maybe they were swingers


So high from the gas, probably from the ceiling rose! :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spain*

Must be some truth in the story somewhere?

But anyway........

I am thinking!!!!!!!

We once stayed in a Spanish (Well Tenerife) apart hotel, pretty shocking place for me. Even ended up on Holiday's from hell but I did not think it warranted that, was not that bad. Just the usual TV horror story.

I had £150 nicked from our room and my Brother-In-Law had a brand new pair of M&S Y fronts nicked.

He still goes on about those underpants to this day.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Of course it was not possible that they had been flashing their cash in the bar, had a wee bit too much to drink and didn't secure the door properly when they went to bed? 

No, of course the insurance company couldn't wear that one, would they? Noted that the F.O. simply refers to GHB etc


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

Why isn't this in the jokes section ? :lol: 

The bit that I noticed in the Mail article.... he left naked, and with a large amount of cash? 

Interesting mental picture...... and of course no one would notice that now would they???


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Spain*



teemyob said:


> Must be some truth in the story somewhere?
> 
> But anyway........
> 
> ...


Well, we know where the y-fronts went.
Check out your avatar. has your local sky-diving club been done for receiving stolen goods lately?


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

It is quite conceivable that alcohol is the culprit- blind drunk, but slipping your victim/s a "mickey" cannot be out of the question either!
Also the possibility of slight carbon monoxide poisoning is in my opinion a possible contender , all three of these can cause confusion and loss of memory.

Deriding some ones claims of "gassing" may be the thing at the moment but I for one will keep an open mind on the subject.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/physical_health/conditions/rohypnol.shtm

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/physical_health/conditions/carbonmonoxide1.shtml


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I have just noticed that the 'l' has been removed from the end of the above link to the Rohypnol article. sorry for that.

This one works.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/physical_health/conditions/rohypnol.shtml


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll repeat what I've said before . . . many, many times! :roll:

I really admire the scrotes who gas unsuspecting tourists and rob them of cash, jewels and (apparently also) their virtue!!

They are ever so conscientious and careful to use the correct, safe dosage so nobody comes to any serious and lasting harm - something that a hospital anaesthetist needs years of intensive training to master! :roll:

They are also very socially responsible, since they never leave the empty containers lying around to litter the surroundings. Not one has ever been found, or we would know what gas they use and could pass the information on to the Royal College of Anaesthetists. They would be very grateful, since it's better than anything they know about!!

Dave :roll:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1063541.html#1063541


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

ramblingon said:


> I have just noticed that the 'l' has been removed from the end of the above link to the Rohypnol article. sorry for that.
> 
> This one works.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/physical_health/conditions/rohypnol.shtml


BUT rohypnol is a liquid drug and could not be used as a gas, so if it was involved their drinks would have had to have been spiked - as the FO spokesman says.

Carbon Monoxide would not have left them feeling alert and able to raise the alarm - it's effects are invidious and cause severe mental confusion and blinding headaches as headway state;

http://www.headway.org.uk/symptoms-and-treatment-of-carbon-monoxide-poisoning.aspx

neither of those substances could be used as described in the Daily Mail article.

Ethanol poisoning is much more likely, it is interesting that she woke him up - so the effects on her were less than the effects on him, yet presumably her body mass is lower which would mean she would have had a higher concentration of any airborne gas - which would suggest the effects would last longer........

It is an excellent account, but I would like to have been a fly on the wall before they spoke to their insurance assessor........

I do tend to be rather critical of many such unsubstantiated claims, and would have expected blood tests to have revealed any toxic substances...... (Carbon monoxide can be detected up to 36 hours AFTER it has been inhaled using a very simple test).

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Only reading the Times and Guardian, I missed the story. 
What I wish to find out; did the insurance pay up? If they did, then I will have a go at this perfect crime. 
Stranger gasses everyone (who all survive) leaves no trace of the magic gas and takes my Ming vase and electric toothbrush. I reckon I am on to a winner here!
Now where are my insurance claim forms....?
Alan


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I feel a tad misunderstood here, my reason for including the rohypnol -not with the crime of date rape in mind, just to alert all to the possibility that men are as susceptible to DR drugs as women- easy enough to slip a mickey to either sex- then how hard would it be to rob them and tuck them up for the night? - on awaking what would you think? you have no recent memory you are in familiar surroundings but you have no camera money passport computer, "was I gassed"? would be a first conclusion maybe.  

It doesn't take a mathematician let alone a very friendly conman to work out that your motorhome has the loot in it!


----------

